# how do I fix this uneven blade?



## lobby (Dec 3, 2014)

I got this tanaka and while for the most part I am happy, there is a severe high spot in the blade that I only noticed recently. My lowest grit stone is a 1000, is that going to be low enough to fix this? If so, what is the best way to go about evening things out?


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 3, 2014)

it will be a lot of work trying to sharpen that out with a 1000 grit stone, but you can get it fixed eventually


----------



## Benuser (Dec 3, 2014)

I would establish a new profile with coarse automotive sandpaper on linen, P120, edge trailing, at an angle of about 80 degree. You will have to correct the entire length.
Once the new profile verified with thin paper between edge and board, have it thinned. 
I prefer sandpaper over stones because the procedure will surely damage them.
Sharpening it out will take years, and in between the blade will cause acordeoning.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 3, 2014)

Use a technique called "bread knifing" to establish the desired profile. Use the edge of your stone, hold the blade at a 90 degree angle and work very slowly and carefully because you will be removing metal quickly. Check the profile often. When you have established the desired profile, thin the blade and sharpen.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 3, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Use a technique called "bread knifing" to establish the desired profile. Use the edge of your stone, hold the blade at a 90 degree angle and work very slowly and carefully because you will be removing metal quickly. Check the profile often. When you have established the desired profile, thin the blade and sharpen.



This.


----------



## Jpox (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi sharpeners
I often have the same annoying problem. I have tried both sandpaper and dragging the knife sideways at 80-90 degrees on a stone (usually my shapton pro 320) and even though it seems to have been fixed the unevenness shows up again when thinning!? I haven't tried breadding the knife but if that is a better way I will try that. Just wondering if its me not being aggressive enough or what?
Cheers


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 4, 2014)

Jpox said:


> Hi sharpeners
> I often have the same annoying problem. I have tried both sandpaper and dragging the knife sideways at 80-90 degrees on a stone (usually my shapton pro 320) and even though it seems to have been fixed the unevenness shows up again when thinning!? I haven't tried breadding the knife but if that is a better way I will try that. Just wondering if its me not being aggressive enough or what?
> Cheers



Could be an overgrind in the blade face or as we call it "a hole in the edge".


----------



## Benuser (Dec 4, 2014)

Jpox said:


> Hi sharpeners
> I often have the same annoying problem. I have tried both sandpaper and dragging the knife sideways at 80-90 degrees on a stone (usually my shapton pro 320) and even though it seems to have been fixed the unevenness shows up again when thinning!? I haven't tried breadding the knife but if that is a better way I will try that. Just wondering if its me not being aggressive enough or what?
> Cheers


Have seen the same when correcting a protruding heel. I just stopped to early.


----------



## Jpox (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Seems I need to stick to sandpaper and just grind away,its just such a pain to thin out the bevel again...:/
Btw,what would be the preferred grit to bread the knife on??


----------



## Benuser (Dec 8, 2014)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Use a technique called "bread knifing" to establish the desired profile. Use the edge of your stone, hold the blade at a 90 degree angle and work very slowly and carefully because you will be removing metal quickly. Check the profile often. When you have established the desired profile, thin the blade and sharpen.



Thanks a lot Rick! Very fast indeed.


----------



## Geo87 (Dec 8, 2014)

I have to ask.... Why is it called "bread knifing " ???


----------



## panda (Jan 6, 2015)

^ +1


----------



## XooMG (Jan 6, 2015)

It's called that because the technique generally looks like "sawing" the stone like a bread knife would be used on a loaf of bread.

It is not a particularly creative name, but that's just to be expected from the knife/razor community.


----------



## schanop (Jan 6, 2015)

Geo87 said:


> I have to ask.... Why is it called "bread knifing " ???





panda said:


> ^ +1



I think simply because it is to make a bread knife i.e. not sharp. But whoa, did I think about butter knife instead ???


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Jan 6, 2015)

I think XooMG has it right. A bread knife should be sharp so your inference makes little sense to me. Who knows without finding the original use of the term however.


----------



## Bazzle (Jan 6, 2015)

First I've heard a term for this. I use this technique and t's painful to watch. 
I use a belt grinder.


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 15, 2015)

It is called joining the edge in saw sharpening. Always a first step prior to filing and setting the teeth. It gets you back to good metal, a useful concept with chef's knives as well.


----------



## Mr.Wizard (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks. I attempted to find reference of that term (phrase) and came across this: http://bamboostraws.com/getsharpStuff/downloads/Sharp-Skate_Maunual-Web.pdf In that this method is used _after_ sharpening to "strengthen your edge." An extreme form of microbeveling I guess. I also found this video:

[video=youtube;Bh8GsyWvj-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh8GsyWvj-8[/video]

Cliff stamp calls this "destressing" the edge:

[video=youtube;OPGGo3W15HQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPGGo3W15HQ[/video]


----------

